# pictures of me



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

I haven't been on here for ages, I'm normally on musclechat.

Anyway this is me after 3 years training.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

looking good mate keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Not bad but i bet diet and training could be tweaked in order to give you more gains


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

i think both of them are fine, especially my training routine


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

agree with con ur looking good but i would expect more from three years mate plz dnt take that the rong way. :beer:


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

keep up with the training mate, imo i agree with con and big grant.

oh yeah liking the boxer shorts :lol:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

very true.


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

At the moment im doing a 5 day split doing each muscle group a day with 30 mins cardio

I know my diet is not 100% but at least its clean

7.30am oats toast, coffee, lean-r

9.30am Extreme whey

11.30am this could be anything such as, chicken and pasta, tuna and pasta, jacket potato and tuna, fruit and water

1.30pm tin of tuna and water

3.50pm extreme liquid fury, k-evo

4pm training till 5.30pm

6pm extreme build and recover with extreme whey, k-evo

8pm chicken and rice with veg

10pm tuna, extreme whey>>>>>>bed


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

you only appear to be having 2 actual meals a day this is not enough mate..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

> i think both of them are fine, especially my training routine


I disagree mate. Your diet needs alot of work. More solid meals needed. Breakfast could be Oats, 1 banana and 8 eggs (2 wholes).

Swap your 9.30 meal for something solid or chuck in some oats with the shake to bump up the carbs and cals.

I don't have time to run through it all as I need to get to sleep but I would stick more carbs in with my meals as I'm with many on the board and believe you should have carbs in every meal.

To be perfectly honest though, for 3 years of training you haven't come very far. I have been training for about 3 years now and although I haven't stayed natual I made more gains in about a year (natural) as I went from 9 and half stone to 11 +. I'm 89kg right now so whatever that is in stone.

Diet is the key and obviously intense training which is the hardest thing for us to see!!

Get some quality food into your diet, more essential fats EFAs, complex carbs and good sources of protein.It doesn't have to be rocket science mate!

Best of luck, please don't take offence.


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

No offence taken mate. I have never been a big eater and never will. I am happy with my gains even tho its taken 3 years. I dont want to be huge, I want the skinny, slim, lean and tonned looked. So if i start eating like a horse then it wont get me where i want to be. When i started i was just over 10 stone now im 11. 6 stone. So i happy staying at this weight or maybe lose a few pounds.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> No offence taken mate. I have never been a big eater and never will. I am happy with my gains even tho its taken 3 years. I dont want to be huge, I want the skinny, slim, lean and tonned looked. So if i start eating like a horse then it wont get me where i want to be. When i started i was just over 10 stone now im 11. 6 stone. So i happy staying at this weight or maybe lose a few pounds.


Hi mate,

Not sure what you wanted to hear when you posted up your pics, I fully agree with Con, Luke etc, you look fine for an average guy, but after 3 years of correct training and dieting most guys would be far more advanced than you currently are.

You wont be huge (ie fat) by eating MORE of the right kind of calories, it will never, ever happen, unless of course your training is off kilter.

And as for the slim, lean, toned look you are after, the training routine and diet you have posted wont give you that look, if you are currently 11.6 stone and looking for that boyband / cover model look, you dont carry enough muscle yet, and to get to that degree of leaness I would say you have around 2 stone to lose, but as I have just stated you dont have enough muscle to lose that much weight, you would look like Pete Docherty!

So my advice would be to increase your calories, but if you start to get fat, then back off a little, and re-start with different protien/fat/carb ratios and look at your training schedule ie. do you do any cardio? Are you really pushing yourself 100% at the gym every workout? etc etc

Have a look at the members pics section on this site, there is currently a thread up entitled 'Before and Afters', there are some excellent examples of what can be achieved in 3 years or even less.

But more importantly, if you put your pics up on a website and ask for feedback, if you dont like what people say, especially experts, competitors, personal trainers, then don't put your pics up, show them to your mother and she can tell you what a Hercules you are and her special soldier. Or, take the feedback, listen to the advice, learn and then achieve what you set out to do 3 years ago.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

good advice ^^^^^^^^

I was 9 and half stone two years ago, while training without a good diet. Now i'm 12ish stone from the diet.... The diet is the main key!!

good luck


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good post Zak mate!

I eat a hell of alot more than what is in your diet but I keep it "cleanish".. But due to my training and cardio regime I am still quite lean. I carry less bodyfat than yourself.

You need to eat your way to the physique you want. I never used to be much of an eater. I used to skip breakfast, have crap for lunch.. then not eat tea till about 10pm after boxing.

If you don't eat you won't grow and it's as simple as that.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Littleluke said:


> Good post Zak mate!
> 
> I eat a hell of alot more than what is in your diet but I keep it "cleanish".. But due to my training and cardio regime I am still quite lean. I carry less bodyfat than yourself.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, cough *reps* cough.....

Hope you're well and growing?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Deffo growing mate. Will be growing even more in a couple of weeks  .. My aim is 215lbs. Currently about 200. I may be stood next to you on stage in the classics mate


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

would be an honour to be stood next to you mate, just dont look too good!!! ;-)


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the feedback, i will take it on board. :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id like to look at your training.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

You just need to eat more leaner and cleaner mate

you cant have that toned athletic look eating like that, you have to remeber them guys eat alot as well

dont worry if you eat alot more im sure the cardio you do will keep the excess off

goodluck:thumbup1:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Dont think you'll get a response mate he got banned yesterday


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

look poor tbh hardly look like youve trained much


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

lookin good, must be all the good advice given by that "scottswald" on musclechat :thumb: :whistling: .

keep up the good work


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

just read the thread in which he got banned, he never came across that way on musclechat, i can assure you that we are not all like that on musclechat.

always thought he was a canny lad but after reading that thread, apparently not.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

some great advise there mate you will put on some serous size!

I like to add eggs to my shakes were possible just because I find it hard to get enough whole food in my diet


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

I think this thread highlights how important diet is to growing. 3 years of 5 day splits? At least he appears to be content!

Soon as Ive finished 'cutting' Im going to find me some horses to eat


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I feel most people overtrain.

My training partner started growing after I forced him to stop training so much.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

after reading a book by dorian yates (aka god) i started to train as he said in his book and found it really didnt work for me mate people started asking if i had given up training.

i find i respond better to training one body part a session hvt style i allways make sure i have one or two (normaly two) rest days a week.

hackskii how many days a week do you train? and also do you think i should lower the amount of days a week i train ?

cheers for any input mate


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

When I started I was trying to get down the gym 6 days a week. I burnt out very quickly especially in ketosis! Dropped down to every other day (sometimes less). Its just strange at first when you get told that more != more gains. You kinda feel guilty. I do think that some people are too scared of over training though and don't train at their optimum due to it!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

i have 6 different training sessions and train 5 days a week so its like a constant rotation if that makes sense?

i use to train back and chest together but changed because i wanted to focus on chest, i found that both chest and back improved because i concentrated on them more so recently put bi's and tri's on different days because my arms are ****! im hoping it will help improve both


----------

